# Basic Home Recording Studio Necessities



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I’ve decided to invest in a guitar (and other instrument) basic home recording setup. I have no experience, I’m just a guitar player, very analog, and I’ve never touched a DAW or Midi or anything really digital.

I think I need the following, and I’m seeking any advice from the group:

COMPUTER


is Mac better than PC for recording music?
what minimum requirements do I need (64 Bit, sample rate?, latency issues, memory etc.)

STUDIO MONITORS AND/OR HEADPHONES


do I need both?
I can guess that headphones could colour sound (add bass, strip mids etc) so is mixing better with monitors?
why would I need headphones?

DAW


which option is best for recording a mic’d amp
easy to use sound editing and tracking
compatible with plugins
would a decision on PC vs. Mac affect this decision?

PLUGINS

- I want to start with one guitar amps and effects plugin and one drums plugin. What are the best options?

AUDIO INTERFACE


Focusrite Scarlett, UA Ox Amp or other
I think I’d like multiple microphones at once as an option, and of course a direct input for guitar to DAW as well
any other considerations?

MICROPHONE


I feel like if I could only buy one mic, something like a Shure 57 might make sense. Any other advice?
if I buy a second mic do I need a condenser? Why?

Am I missing any other key pieces to get started?

Thanks,

Axe




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I would get whatever computer you are more comfortable with. My computer is an old PC.

If you plan to record anything by micing it, then you need headphones to hear yourself. If you will not be micing anything then you could just get monitors. I use both. It's doable to mix on headphones but better with monitors. If you mix via monitors you will need to treat your room to some extent. Some foam panels on the walls, etc.

For a DAW I use Reaper and a lot of people love it. It's free to try for as long as you want and only $60 to buy. There are great support groups for it with very helpful people. It comes with great built in plugins like compressors, eq's, etc.

For guitar and drum plugins I use Guitar Rig 5 and EZ Drummer 2. For drums I either use the built in beats, play beats on a midi pad or on a Roland V drum kit.

Focusrite Scarlett with 2 inputs seems very popular.

If you are not micing anything then you don't need any mics. If you are then you will need them. I use a Shure 57 for electric guitar, a pencil condenser for acoustic and a condenser mic for vocals.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Any reasonably up to date computer will work. Faster is obviously better, more memory generally better as well.

Next priority is the Interface. There’s literally a ton of great interfaces available. What you get will largely depend on how many inputs you need to record simultaneously. An interface that has insert points and MIDI inputs is a good idea.

Next up is the DAW. Lots of choices here too. I like Reaper. It’s inexpensive, has great community support, and its capabilities far outstrip what a beginning recordist will need.

Headphones are a must. You going to need them for tracking at the very least. Studio monitors can wait - but the IK Multimedia monitors are excellent.

I usually record with my Boss GT-1 these days. It actually functions as an interface. I know what I’m getting that way. I’ve also used Joyo character pedals direct into my interface to record.

Get a direct box. That way you can track dry guitar to reamp later if necessary.

Drum plugins - you unfortunately just miss XLN audio’s summer sale, but I still recommend their Addictive Drums. Cheap one to get started - MT Power Drums.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For me, if I was mic-ing anything more than electric guitar my first mic would be something like an entry-level Audio-Technica AT-2020. You can always get plug-ins to sound like an SM57.

My second mic would be an Audio-Technica AT-2021, or similar.

Having said that, a friend of mine back in the nineties made an excellent album with nothing but a computer and an SM57.

Edit: Generally speaking, condenser mics have a "flatter", more accurate response and have much better high frequency response, so what you hear is what you get "on tape". They also tend to be more sensitive, giving you a higher signal to noise ratio.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

To get decent results you should look at a set of nearfield monitors (speakers). They are what is know as flat response. They play what you have recorded without flavouring or eq'ing it. Speakers have built in eq's so if you use regular speakers or headphones to mix your tracks when you play the recording on a home stereo or a car stereo it might not sound good. Headphones are the worst to mix with. That said others will say they do it and it works. But for me nearfields are one of the most important components. If you cannot hear what you have recorded how can you mix it down?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Local forum member, and all-around nice guy, Andrei Martinez Agras has a Youtube channel where he demonstrates a universe of plug-ins and how to use them. If you're interested in plug-ins for studio use, worth looking at.









Andrei Martinez Agras


Hi, I'm Andrei, full time father, husband, musician and producer. Biz? https://amagrasmusic.com/contact-us All the music featured in this channel is my own u...




www.youtube.com


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

I used and got by perfectly well with my iMac, KH120's (monitors), Apogee Duet (interface), SM57 (dynamic mic), and a Bluebird (condenser), just fine for the better part of a decade. But recently I upgraded a bit by adding a Neve Shelford Channel (preamp, eq, comp), as well as a Royer 121 ribbon mic. I'm hoping to add some more outboard and mics down the line- would love a U47 variant. You can def do it all with an SM57, but if I were doing it all again, I'd probably opt for an SM7B as my one and only mic- granted, it costs quite a bit more than the 57. Ideally would add a condenser eventually as well.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a recording Newbie and likely not qualified to provide any advice however IMO Apple's Garageband is an excellent starting point. It's really quite amazing what you can do with this program and I suspect for many people it's all they ever need. It's where I started, then downloaded the free 90 day trial of Logic Pro X and just completed the purchase a few days ago.
Advice I was getting from others that while Logic Pro is more expensive up front it will save you money in the long run because of what is packaged with it.
One tip, if you end up buying Logic Pro, pick up the Apple cards at Costco. Saved me about $50 on the software.
Have fun!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I tried to mic stuff up and run audacity, cakewalk and reaper.

I didnt actually understand how to get recording easily until I bought a mac with garageband. Probably one of the best investments I made in terms of being inspired to make new music as well as being able to record it.

GB is simply easier to get from point A (nothing tracked) to point B (a finished song) than the rest, from my experience. A used macbook/imac and a used interface with a dB pad and you're off to the races.

There are many tutorials for reaper, garageband and home recording on youtube. I would watch a couple with a high view count and see what makes sense to you.

You can also skip the mic thing with plugins and onboard VST's of DAWs. Mic'ing is not a simple thing to get right.

As for monitors vs headphones, you'll want both if you plan to put out a better sounding song or album. Most people listen to music on earbuds or bluetooth speakers - gotta make sure your tracks sound good on many devices! Mixing with both monitors and headphones (and using the car stereo) will give you a much better idea of what should go where in terms of frequency and volume.

For me, a powerful modeller, garageband and decent sized (4") monitors really stepped up my recording game. My next step is a new machine, a drum program to replace the GB loops I use, and logic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've done lots of recording with a Blue Yeti mic directly into the iMac and Garageband. Least fussy set-up I've ever used. The Yeti has multiple pattern modes so it's versatile enough, and the Mac has loads of speed and memory. A choice of headphones and speakers helps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a Tascam digital recorder (One of the ones with 8 tracks, etc.)
I can hook it up to a computer, but after I record & all that.
More portable & cheaper than a better computer.

But some good advice here-that applies to all recording options.

(& some good advice that applies to computer recording)

I have a cheap Shure mic I got for <$20
It isn't the cleanest sound, but for some stuff it's perfect.
And an ART condenser mic.

With condenser mic you normally need phantom power--so make sure you have that considered as well.

If I want a Shure SM57 I know people I can borrow one from, but will probably get my own one day.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Local forum member, and all-around nice guy, Andrei Martinez Agras has a Youtube channel where he demonstrates a universe of plug-ins and how to use them. If you're interested in plug-ins for studio use, worth looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I just subscribed. Support local!

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I tried to mic stuff up and run audacity, cakewalk and reaper.
> 
> I didnt actually understand how to get recording easily until I bought a mac with garageband. Probably one of the best investments I made in terms of being inspired to make new music as well as being able to record it.
> 
> ...


What is a dB pad and why do I need it.

Thanks,

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Axe Dragon said:


> What is a dB pad and why do I need it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


My take (because i didnt look up the definition) is it reduces the signal going in so that you dont clip the waveform you're recording. This will keep things sounding clean.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

white buffalo said:


> I used and got by perfectly well with my iMac, KH120's (monitors), Apogee Duet (interface), SM57 (dynamic mic), and a Bluebird (condenser), just fine for the better part of a decade. But recently I upgraded a bit by adding a Neve Shelford Channel (preamp, eq, comp), as well as a Royer 121 ribbon mic. I'm hoping to add some more outboard and mics down the line- would love a U47 variant. You can def do it all with an SM57, but if I were doing it all again, I'd probably opt for an SM7B as my one and only mic- granted, it costs quite a bit more than the 57. Ideally would add a condenser eventually as well.


Those Royer 121's are nice. I decided to get the Fat Head II with the Lundahl transformer awhile back. I also bought a mic from Advanced Audio a few years ago that is sort of a U47 clone. AA mics are respected and in Canada.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

One thing I would focus on for the computer aspect is getting a good CPU if you go the pc route. 8 core minimum. 

Having 16 gb ram seem well enough for memory but I have noticed the some of the good DSP plug ins eat up a lot of CPU when running multiple plugins on tracks, ram and ssd can always be upgraded just my thoughts after having to fork out for a computer that can handle what I want to do with it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I've done lots of recording with a Blue Yeti mic directly into the iMac and Garageband. Least fussy set-up I've ever used. The Yeti has multiple pattern modes so it's versatile enough, and the Mac has loads of speed and memory. A choice of headphones and speakers helps.


@Mooh Which Yeti are you talking about? I want something really quick to setup.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Chito said:


> @Mooh Which Yeti are you talking about? I want something really quick to setup.


The basic Yeti (not the Studio or Pro models). Afaik, it was the only one available when I purchased. I have two, one is hotter than the other, though they're supposed to be alike. I insist on a shock mount on a boom. The table mount is fine for blogging or whatever but music needs better isolation.

I love the headphone amp built in (I only record with it, not master), the mode options, and onboard gain and mute, all very practical features that I use all the time. Too, for Covidtime Zoom music lessons it was great.





__





Yeti - #1 Best-Selling USB Microphone - Blue


Produce studio-quality recordings and streams with Yeti, the #1 best-selling premium USB mic for podcasting, YouTube and Twitch, now with Blue VO!CE.




www.bluemic.com


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

At some point, you'll probably want monitors. Headphones are annoying after a while.

If you can reduce the flutter echo in your recording space, it'll improve your tracking and listening experience. If you clap your hands and hear a bit of echo, then that echo will show up in your mics. It will also make it harder to hear things clearly when mixing or listening back. It's a byproduct of having parallel walls and ceilings (which is most of us).

Luckily, it doesn't take much to improve things. Acoustic panels are a nice-looking option. But I've had friends buy coat racks from Ikea and hang moving blankets, quilts or what have you, around when they're recording or mixing.

I once saw a video of a guy putting a duvet over his head when singing. It's a cheap way to get a vocal booth, I guess. I imagine it gets hot and unpleasant after a while, but then again, so does a vocal booth...


----------

